# World's Fastest Cop Car!



## CougarKing (11 Oct 2009)

8)



> http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/slideshow/photo//091007/481/daa71c6af1444502a43e9ce94d226599/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky (11 Oct 2009)

Now that is a sweet ride!  Zipperhead cop will need a cold shower after seeing this one.


----------



## a_majoor (11 Oct 2009)

Obviously looking for _this_ guy:


----------



## BlueJingo (12 Oct 2009)

Zoom Zoom!  :nod:


----------



## J.J (12 Oct 2009)

> Now that is a sweet ride!  Zipperhead cop will need a cold shower after seeing this one.


He would also wreck that one...it has been so many cruisers now...he must have lost count by now... ;D


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2009)

Shall we compare?

Italian

vs

German

German Van Polizei   ;D

and

the world


----------



## mariomike (13 Oct 2009)

Radar patrol:


----------



## BlueJingo (15 Oct 2009)

giddy-up!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (22 Oct 2009)

WR said:
			
		

> He would also wreck that one...it has been so many cruisers now...he must have lost count by now... ;D



Eat me.  At least mine were in motion, as opposed to the ones that CBSA had to decommission as a result of your bodily emission's.  

I actually wouldn't want to drive that thing.  Any patrol cop will tell you that comfort is the only thing that matters when you are driving around.  By and large, that is the Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor.  Having a fast car like that thing above would just mean that your pursuits would get called off that much faster.


----------



## mariomike (22 Oct 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> By and large, that is the Ford Crown Victoria Police Interceptor.



It's a real workhorse. It was a pleasure to drive. It's roomy. I liked the column shifter. The rear-wheel drive helps with weight distribution, handling, and traction. Idles without over heating. It had a fairly tight turning radius. Roomy trunk with some interesting features inside. You really had to watch them on icy roads though. Best thing was the big engine block out front of you for head on collision survivability. Real gas guzzlers!
Favoured by many government agencies.


----------



## mariomike (4 Dec 2009)

Update:
"Cops crash supercar: Italian police officers wrote off a £200,000 supercar given to them by Lamborghini when it smashed into a row of parked cars.":
http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_3583989.html?menu=news.quirkies.quirkygaffes


----------



## zipperhead_cop (5 Dec 2009)

You know that was just a matter of time before the racked it up.  Somebody is in the poo house!


----------



## mariomike (5 Dec 2009)

It's uncanny how the newest, and most expensive, vehicles in any fleet get written off. While the old clunkers seem almost indestructible.  Sort of like some people.


----------

